# They have arrived



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Saw my first fawn laying in what we call the old flower bed in the front yard Saturday the 30th. Never moved even though I had zipped by with the lawn mower, then came back with Kare and camera.







It started to sprinkle as I was taking the pictures then soon came down in a hard driving rain. Poor little critter was still there 3 hours later when I walked up to get the mail.

Saw a second one in the woods Monday evening laying beside the trail where the pup and I were walking. I figured it could be no more than 24 hours old it was so tiny.

 Al


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

When momma says stay put, they listen well. Wish my children were that obedient.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I found a dead fawn in my yard yesterday. I had burned some logs and found him just 20 feet away. I hope my activity didn't scare the mother away. That was a week ago, and this little guy looked fresh so maybe it wasn't me. He looked like he was born alive because he was curled up in sleeping position. Just 60 yards from the house. I knew they were back in the yard because all the fruit trees are being trimmed on the bottom branches.

The other day I was mowing lawn and my wife said a doe was walking ten yards to my left and behind me. I never seen her.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Let them age a few weeks and they are not so apt to stay put when I get with in 10 feet of them. 
Sorry to hear you found a dead one. I hate when that happens. I spend extra time this time of year on the coyotes.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a course where I walk with the Pup twice a day. Monday morning every thing along the trail was as normal as it every gets. Monday evening how ever we get to the creek crossing area and a young doe I believe to be one of last years later born one and is acting funny. Sort of like we may be near her baby but not really like she was trying to lead us away like they do. We go down the hill to the bridge and there lays a dead fawn. I figure she didn't know how to care for it being so little her self and instinct didn't kick in . Shame to loose one, I go out often to see if I can hear coyote respond to my siren call and use a hurt pup call if they respond to the siren.

 Al


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I saw an antelope kid last Friday while I was out in billings, mt
Deano


----------

